
Will Data Help U.S. Sailing Get Back on the Olympic Podium? - b_emery
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/will-data-help-u-s-sailing-get-back-on-the-olympic-podium/
======
b_emery
... and where do they get the data? From a company in the Netherlands!
[https://www.deltares.nl/en/contact/](https://www.deltares.nl/en/contact/)

